# TSH with reflex to FT4 - 19.825 T4 free 0.4 How bad is this?



## KennedyRJ23 (Apr 3, 2016)

I got my newest lab results back and they read:
TSH with reflex to FT4 - 19.825
T4 free 0.4
I have not been able to find anyone with their TSH level this high to ask some questions to. 
My Dr just upped my levothyroxine but acted like it was not that big of a deal. She has not requested any further testing or anything. My hair is falling out in clumps, I cannot lose weight, I am so sleepy and dizzy all the time that I had to hire extra care to come into my home and help me with our 4 month old son. I have migraines constantly, my feet and hands are always cold and tingle among many other things. Should I see another dr?


----------



## WhatHappened (Nov 12, 2015)

Welcome to the board!

There are folks around here who at one point or another had TSH values that were multiples of the hight range, and Free T4 in the tank. But it really depends on how you feel and how well you are functioning.

You're pretty hypo.

Hair loss can be both a symptom of the disease and can also be a side-effect of your meds (until your body gets used to it).

I had bald arms and legs. The hair on my arms eventually came back and the hair on my legs is coming back (male, so very odd), I was cold in summer, and suffered tingling, numbness, and more. These are all symptoms of the disease.

What is your current dose? How long have you been treated? Did your doctor order Free T3 or any other kind of thyroid test (antibodies?) A second opinion is always a good thing. Do you have an endo?

Some other tests:



> SUGGESTED TESTS
> 
> TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin and ThyroglobulinAb, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.
> 
> ...


----------



## KennedyRJ23 (Apr 3, 2016)

Thank you for your response. I was diagnosed in 2013 with hypothyroidism but my TSH levels were never too bad and I have stayed on 50 mcg to 88 mcg of levothyroxine until I got pregnant last March. It was then that I started to be upped on my levothyroxine, all the way up to 150 mcg the last two months of my pregnancy. After I had my son, I had my levels checked again and was slightly below normal so my Dr bumped me from 150 down to 50 mcg. That is when I spiked up to 19.825. She bumped me up to 112 mcg a couple of weeks ago but I feel worse and worse each day. She has never ordered or mentioned any other test than the TSH and T4. My husband's co-worker had thyroid cancer and had her thyroid removed. She said that my TSH levels are even higher than hers ever were so now I am just worried.


----------



## WhatHappened (Nov 12, 2015)

I know there are people here at the forum who had higher TSH than I had (300) and especially after a TT(my top recorded TSH is 72, and the upper range was 4.6).

There are to things in play right now. Your meds are in flux, and your TSH is likely going down and your T4 up, but the damage is still there and you are recovering (took months for my hair, the cold was quicker, but it wasn't quick). The other factor that might be in play could be the antibodies. IF you have them. (there's a good chance that you do since most hypothyroidal issues are autoimmune). Ifyou search around the forum, you will find threads from people who are in "normal" range but feeling downright lousy.

It takes time, and your numbers are higher (TSH) and lower (T4) than usual, but not UNusual. (btw, you might want to edit your post with the lab ranges for your blood work so other members can see more directly what your status is)


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Welcome, is the doctor that is treating you your GP or OB/GYN? It is not uncommon for someone that is prone to thyroid problems to have an imbalance postpartum. If you could speak with your doctor and ask that TSH, FREE T3 and Free T4 be run, you might get a better picture of what is going on. Antibody tests would be nice too. Good luck and I hope you will feel better soon.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

A TSH of 19 is pretty crummy, but it could be loads worse. And, yes, it's not uncommon for thyroid stuff to flare up during or right after childbirth.

The suggested tests would be good. You might want to get an ultrasound too.


----------

